# Tivo Edge with older 1080p TVs



## Zelek11 (Jan 26, 2021)

My in-laws are considering buying a Tivo Edge OTA. They have an older 1080p TV that was made in 2010. Will a Tivo Edge work with their TV? I have read about hdcp 2.2 errors in some reviews. Is that only a problem if they were attempting to watch 4k content?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Zelek11 said:


> My in-laws are considering buying a Tivo Edge OTA. They have an older 1080p TV that was made in 2010. Will a Tivo Edge work with their TV? I have read about hdcp 2.2 errors in some reviews. Is that only a problem if they were attempting to watch 4k content?


I've had no issues with a cable Edge connected to my old Panasonic 1080p display.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Zelek11 said:


> My in-laws are considering buying a Tivo Edge OTA. They have an older 1080p TV that was made in 2010. Will a Tivo Edge work with their TV? I have read about hdcp 2.2 errors in some reviews. Is that only a problem if they were attempting to watch 4k content?


Are they a current Tivo user with experience? I'd think a 1080P experience could be quite pleasant. Are they anticipating a purchase of a newer soon with this maybe being a reason their purchase thinking?



Steve said:


> I've had no issues with a cable Edge connected to my old Panasonic 1080p display.


If that's a Panny PLASMA I'm sure it's 'pleasant'!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

WVZR1 said:


> If that's a Panny PLASMA I'm sure it's 'pleasant'!


It is. Has the "Kuro" blacks.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Steve said:


> It is. Has the "Kuro" blacks.


Believe it or not I am still watching my Pioneer Kuro plasma from 2008... built like a brick "you know what ". I recently replaced it with a Sony 4K and switched the Pioneer over to the bedroom. That was an impressive TV in it's day but quite expensive as I recall... took some convincing with the wife . The only downside is that you can see the lights dim when you turn it on :smiley:.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

MrDell said:


> The only downside is that you can see the lights dim when you turn it on :smiley:.


But the upside is you can turn down the thermostat in the winter! :tearsofjoy:


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

My 64" Samsung F8500 - 'quite a heater' but with Darbee also a very pleasant visual experience!


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Steve said:


> But the upside is you can turn down the thermostat in the winter! :tearsofjoy:


Oh How True!!!  Acts like a space heater! In the summer the AC kicks on when watching!


----------



## Zelek11 (Jan 26, 2021)

WVZR1 said:


> Are they a current Tivo user with experience? I'd think a 1080P experience could be quite pleasant. Are they anticipating a purchase of a newer soon with this maybe being a reason their purchase thinking?


The issue is HDCP 2.2. There are some reviews that the Edge doesn't work with TVs that don't support HDCP 2.2. Is that just a 4K issue? As in, trying to watch 4K on a TV that doesn't support 2.2? Since they will only watch in 1080p, I was hoping it wouldn't be an issue.

They currently have cable and the cable company is supplying them a Tivo. I don't know which model they are using. They have seen our Roamio and didn't comment that it looks different than what they have at home. They are now looking at getting rid of cable but still want a Tivo to record OTA shows.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd think OTA 'availability' and the install of antenna(s) to source the OTA requires more thought than being concerned with the 1080P display. They're located where? How many displays do they actually use Tivo on?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Zelek11 said:


> The issue is HDCP 2.2. There are some reviews that the Edge doesn't work with TVs that don't support HDCP 2.2


My 2011-2012 Panny plasma doesn't support HDCP 2.2 and all is good with the Edge.


----------

